# Ready to go



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

I still have 3 black female puppis, ready to go home and i lowered the price to 400 bucks. very inexpensive for this breeding. if you want more info on the litter you can call me at 801-368-6521 (kurt) thanks


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

down to two females, possibly one tonight! heres a link to the ad on ksl http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =105&lpid=


----------

